# Even the heavy hitters get taken!



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_In light of the recent events surrounding fake Cubans. I came across this, it teaches us that even the knowledgeable_ can get taken on occasion!

Flying Cigar - 2011/05 - Fakes, Fakes everywhere ...


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Wowzers Tony, now I don't feel so bad for smoking a fake Cuban or two...damn!!!

+1 and a bump but I gotta spread it around before hitting you again.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

wow P:


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Great post


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I am actually surprised they didn't notice this at the time of smoking them. Shit happens though, a drink turns into a bottle and the rest is history! 

Thanks for sharing Tony.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

That's crazy, thanks for the link Tony!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

I always try and confirm with the Puff peanut gallery any suspect ISOM smokes before I indulge.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Holy Crap...I guess being anal retentive does have it's advantages as I check things to the point of exhaustion. Tony...you just gave me continued reasons for being AR...lol


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Sheesh - makes me not want to dip my toe into the CC pool and just stick with NC's - don't know what to think now....


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Sheesh - makes me not want to dip my toe into the CC pool and just stick with NC's - don't know what to think now....


Don't let one scumbag ruin your experience. There are numerous reliable vendors and BOTL on the internet. If you have a question or feel uncertain, ask. That's what this place is all about!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Really hard to believe that it could slip by Nino like that. I mean this guy has seen/smoked so many cigars. :caked:


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Really hard to believe that it could slip by Nino like that. I mean this guy has seen/smoked so many cigars. :caked:


I was shocked! And what surprised me the most was the obvious telltale sign. It wasn't something overly complicated: Cohiba didn't have any LE in 2005. Nothing a 5 minute search on Google couldn't have solved :nod:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Really hard to believe that it could slip by Nino like that. I mean this guy has seen/smoked so many cigars. :caked:


Yeah, but that wasn't his first cigar of the night. Nor, as was suggested earlier, was it his first drinky-poo.

I do hope that any of our BOTLs who were recently taken take some consolation in this story.

That box cost WAY more than any 5er...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> I was shocked! And what surprised me the most was the obvious telltale sign. It wasn't something overly complicated: Cohiba didn't have any LE in 2005. Nothing a 5 minute search on Google couldn't have solved :nod:


_Agreed i mean it was so obvious a novice maybe but this guy! _



bpegler said:


> Yeah, but that wasn't his first cigar of the night. Nor, as was suggested earlier, was it his first drinky-poo.


_If i had smoked a 100 cigars and drank a case of bourbon. That wouldn't have slipped past me. Maybe the cigars he smoked prior where laced with a hallucinogenic compound!_:biglaugh:


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

you know....sometimes you just want to sit down and smoke a cigar. lol


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

The moral of this story is that while you can usually trust YOUR sources, remember to question the other guy's sources.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _In light of the recent events surrounding fake Cubans. I came across this, it teaches us that even the knowledgeable_ can get taken on occasion!
> 
> Flying Cigar - 2011/05 - Fakes, Fakes everywhere ...


Once again to help out the newbies!
Shame to get taken but it happens to everyone one time or another no shame in it.
Lots of posts here in the Habano's section that can help!
The search function is your friend!
Please use it before your purchase!


----------



## xobrian (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow, great post. Thanks Tony


----------



## Trev (Nov 4, 2009)

Tony, that blog is quite interesting. I must have spent an hour just checking his pics. He seems a very knowledgeable guy.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Trev said:


> Tony, that blog is quite interesting. I must have spent an hour just checking his pics. He seems a very knowledgeable guy.


Nino is a legend. Flying around the world, smoking the greatest cigars on earth.

And even he got scammed. That's why saying "this cigar tastes real" is inadequate to vouch for authenticity.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I wonder if posts like this keep me away from Cohiba's???

Good posts, and way to bring it back from the dead with the recent threads on here Tony!!!


----------



## Trev (Nov 4, 2009)

bpegler said:


> And even he got scammed. That's why saying "this cigar tastes real" is inadequate to vouch for authenticity.


I saw that, and I give him mad props for using that experience to help teach others how tough it can be to spot fakes. Indeed, he only found out about those fakes because of his research into 2005 LE's, of which there were none. While his blog is very(!) entertaining at times, it's also very educational.
Germany is such a different culture. I love how they eat and drink and smoke all at the same time! LOL Dessert in one hand and a cigar in the other. Brilliant.
Once again, thanks for posting that link.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bbergeson said:


> Wow, great post. Thanks Tony





Trev said:


> Tony, that blog is quite interesting. I must have spent an hour just checking his pics. He seems a very knowledgeable guy.





Coop D said:


> I wonder if posts like this keep me away from Cohiba's???
> 
> Good posts, and way to bring it back from the dead with the recent threads on here Tony!!!


I bumped it to the top as it was buried!
Its to let everyone know what to look for.
Even the best get taken there is no shame as long as we learn from mistakes!


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

great stuff Tony.........thanks for sharing.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Tony, great read!!!


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for the share. Nice lazy saturday afternoon read!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jimbo1 said:


> great stuff Tony.........thanks for sharing.





WyldKnyght said:


> Thanks for sharing Tony, great read!!!





lebz said:


> Thanks for the share. Nice lazy saturday afternoon read!


My pleasure my brothers thanks for stopping in!


----------



## APBTMarcel (Mar 9, 2011)

Yikes, was well aware of this problem but it just sucks. Seems like more effort than it's worth sometimes, but then you smoke an authentic one with some age and you realize why it's worth it.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Tony and Bump


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------

